# nicehash giving all benchmark errors on Amd rx6800xt



## sdruid (Oct 19, 2021)

I just upgraded my Nvidia 1050 ti which was working just find but just too darn slow for profitability....

I installed a Amd radeon rx6800xt and now nicehash is showing errors on all the benchmarks....
I tried the regular standard card settings and then the OC settings but no luck...
any ideas ?

My Amd ryzen 6 core processor is humming along just fine thru all of this and everything was working just
fine with the nvidia card....

  I'm running Win10 64bit.... and I added all the optional plugins in nicehash to see if any of them would work
but still getting all benchmark errors still....   this worked before when I was getting no profitability from the
ryzen processor initially....then that started mining....

now wondering about my problem getting all benchmark errors with the Amd Radeon GPU, any ideas ??


----------

